
Unix things web developers often struggle with – and how to fix them - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/unix-things-web-developers-struggle-with
======
nailer
Author here. The list: EALLCAPS messages, handing non-responsive terminal
apps, how to use interpreters, restarting services, running unprivileged apps
on low ports - is just based on my own experiences working with people from
non-Unix backgrounds.

There's a few simpler things that also come up:

\- You don't need to close your terminal window to make .bash_profile changes
take effect, just run `bash -l` to start a login shell

\- The find command. Find can do a bunch of stuff, but most of the time you
just want:

    
    
        find /dir -name 'somefile.ext'
    

If you'd prefer to type:

    
    
        findname 'somefile.ext'
    

...then here's a shortcut for your .bash_profile:

    
    
        function findname () {
            find . -name "$@"
        }
    
     - journalctl. A lot of folk seem to spend time either hunting for a regex to scrape time or scrolling like a maniac to find a particular time of day. Just:
    
        journalctl -u myapp --since 09:00
    

To get everything that happened since 9AM.

